# Advice please, foreigner here! :)



## kw311 (Jun 2, 2004)

hiya chaps!

i would like some advice on insurance companies here in the UK. first off, my dream was to always own a GTR R34 V-spec II Nur or M-spec. back in singapore (where i'm from) its bloody expensive!! about SIN$250,000 which is roughly equivalent to 80,000 quid!!!!  (my mac doesn't have a pound symbol!) anyway, with that amount of money, you could buy a porsche here!!!  (don't even ask how much a porsche there costs...!) plus, modifying cars over there is strictly monitored and restricted!!! 

anyway, lets cut to the chase: i hold a singapore drivers license and have been driving since Feb '98 without a single accident. (drive a volvo s80 T6 back home). so you probably have guessed my thirst for speed and power by now. what i want to know is whether any of you chaps out there know of any insurance companies that will cover me (fully comp.) with a valid singapore license.  

also, are there actually any M-specs around in the UK? hard to find huh?

any response from you guys would be greatly appreciated!

cheers!


----------

